# Covering scars for the show ring



## Chriz (Feb 19, 2015)

Where on her back?

Would it not be covered by the saddle pad or saddle?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

OP said it was her Hock.
There is hair coat sprays in different colors seen people use:wink:. depending on blemish Sometimes trying to cover it up can make things worse,drawing more attention to it,sometimes leaving it alone is best. I have seen many in ring with blemishes from injury & they haven't hindered the horse from being used by judge. Know my retired Halter mare,I showed to 2 superiors & she sports a noticeable chest scar :-(. Also know of a multiple futurity & point winning gelding that had nasty scar on his shoulder from a cougar attack as weanling. If the quality & ability of horse is there they will look past it


----------



## Chriz (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry. I just read "back", not "back hock." :lol:


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

feistymomma said:


> I recently bought my daughter a cute little sorrel appaloosa mare to show this spring. She has a pretty good scar on her back hock do to an injury as a 2 yr old. I was wondering if anyone had any products or tips on covering the scar for the show ring to make it less noticeable.


Shapley's spray, comes in lots of colors to match hair


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My gelding has a huge scar on his back leg, but I don't try to cover it up. It's never counted against me is dressage or hunter classes. Do you have a photo of the scar?


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

My mare has scars on both her hocks from going through a fence. What my show preparation guru friend told me to do was to clip the scar to shorten the hair that is growing at weird angles before I put makeup on her legs. Being bay it works really well, but even just clipping the hair that sticks out funny makes the scars less noticeable.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

feistymomma said:


> I recently bought my daughter a cute little sorrel appaloosa mare to show this spring. She has a pretty good scar on her back hock do to an injury as a 2 yr old. I was wondering if anyone had any products or tips on covering the scar for the show ring to make it less noticeable.


If you are going to show breed, there is a rule against any artificial color, ApHC
I would not worry about trying to cover that scar.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can use human colored hair spray, we did this.


----------



## LopinKing (Sep 20, 2014)

It matters if your horse has a scar? I've seen nice horses with scars on their faces and they still do well.. If a judge doesn't place you because of a scar that's sad.. end of story don't worry about it.


----------



## Dustyisace (Dec 11, 2014)

If her back is white just use white cream and blend. Use something like E45, that won't hurt horses.


----------



## sueyy61 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi here in the uk it's known we try everything to cover up scars from face paint to boot polish and even mascara if you can get the same colouring even the spray tin hair dye it is used here in the uk . Depending what classes your showing in over her in working hunter classes they say it is ok for a horse to have scars and should not really be marked down in the show ring hope this helps a little .ps don't forget to do a skin test first when trying any product on your horse .


----------

